# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Ngắm hoàng hôn Los Angeles từ đài thiên văn

## traxanh

Bầu trời đỏ ối trong ánh chiều tà cuối năm. Một màn sương mờ như bao phủ thành phố được mệnh danh là kinh đô điện ảnh của thế giới.



Đài thiên văn Griffith là nơi nhiều du khách tới để ngắm hoàng hôn.

----------

